# Black Out?



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

So I'm on day two of the black out. How long does a general black out go for green water and cyano?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

UV is the key!


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

I've contemplated that. Even posted asking about a mini UV, haha. If I could find a small one to run external I would, but all are fairly bulky and I don't have the space behind the tank to route pipes as the tank sits.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

UV works great for green water, not so much for cyano. 

72 hour is enough to kill most


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Then follow up with a large water change and move on?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

ChemiClean has great reviews for fresh and marine cyano.
I believe it does not destroy BB like erythromycin.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll have to look into it's effects on inverts and such as well. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

No need to dose. Just got out of a 4 day black out and the tank looks phenomenal. Even got a bunch of growth on the E. Belem and Rotala Mexicana 'Goais' without light and CO2 which is odd...


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Did it wipe the tank completely free of algae too? Whenever Ive had green water outbreaks any existing algae magically disappears. Plants come out spotless.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Everything was clean. It was as if the tank was spotless to begin with.


----------

